# Prepper: THE MOVIE (Review)



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Watched the movie _Prepper_ on Amazon Prime. It's a 2016 release and all I can say is WOW! And not in a good way. Before I scare anyone away it is a good movie in what it is trying to convey. The problem is the story is bad and the acting is bad. It is very low budget and it shows. It is billed as a comedy/Drama but it didn't really know which way to go. Made as a straight up comedy it might have been better. It really plays like a training video shown to new employees. It is the story of a couple living in Texas who start becoming aware of the world and how things can fall apart very quickly. The story is their journey through becoming aware and then doing something about it.

All that being said you will get a chuckle out of being reminded how you thought and acted when you first became aware of prepping. These people make a lot of mistakes and do dumb things. It starts very slow but gets entertaining once they start their journey into prepping. Again, not a great movie. Probably not even a good movie, but you may get a laugh or two.

Plot:


> James is a high school teacher living the typical suburban life until realizing that it wouldn't take much for society to collapse.


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4943562/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Question ….. how come most of the movies you review suck? Can't ya just go on and get to reviewing the good one's?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

A Watchman said:


> Question &#8230;.. how come most of the movies you review suck? Can't ya just go on and get to reviewing the good one's?


Well, I don't think they make good movies anymore. I watch the old stuff.

Here's an example. If five characters are in one room in a classic film, they stay in character while another actor delivers his lines. I've seen a short from a new "Star Wars" movie where one of the actors actually mouthed the lines of the actor who was speaking.

The last modern movie I saw was "I, Robot" with Will Smith. It was a fairly good movie until about the last 15 minutes. The best movie ever filmed was "The Man Who Shot Liberty Valance."

Here's my rationale. It's the story, stupid. You could take that play and put it in any time period, from a Roman gladiator arena to a Star Trek movie. And if you ever do see it, you'll actually care about the characters in the presentation.

I heard a slam about modern music where the older actor was listening to a younger boy's music. The elder related the new stuff as, _"Same as my generation's, just played twice as fast and half as good."_

If they ever make a movie as good as was prepared in about 1962, I'll go. But until then, I'll stick with the classics.


----------



## woodchipper518 (May 9, 2016)

From the viewpoint of sheeple, it is probably enlightening. It was not intended to satisfy us advanced folks. If I wanted to attract and educate a sheeple friend I might toss it on the Tube. Face it who is ever going to do a big budget Hollywood movie to satisfy us. I'm still surprised at the serial shows that get done that have prepper themes. They do it under the guise of Zombies cuz the dead undead are cool. I think it's amazing the director was able to get so many locals in the movie. Of course it's Texas so there's a prepper or two in any small crowd and more who aren't ignorant on the subject. This was the directors first film to knowledge and that shows.


----------



## WhatTheHeck (Aug 1, 2018)

I watched Blackout (also on Amazon Prime) the other night.

There were a few slow parts here and there.

Definitely, I would never do that, moments.

The prepper guy, with only one 12ga shot gun? A double barrel shot gun? 

The young, dumb teens or young adults were very dumb. But I also am of the opinion they were portrayed like real teens and people in general. Dumb. 

All in all it was not a bad movie.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Aspiring actor dies in suicide streamed on Facebook, days after he was arrested in alleged sex crime

Bowdy appeared to be building an acting career, landing roles in the 2016 film "Prepper." He also worked at the Hollywood Men, an exotic dance revue in Hollywood, and performed under the name "Houston."

Yes, I know Debbie Downer. But I'm still going to watch it.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Well, I don't think they make good movies anymore. I watch the old stuff.
> 
> Here's an example. If five characters are in one room in a classic film, they stay in character while another actor delivers his lines. I've seen a short from a new "Star Wars" movie where one of the actors actually mouthed the lines of the actor who was speaking.
> 
> ...


Treasure Of The Sierra Madre was made 70 years ago in 1948. I still watch it about once a year, even though I have likely seen it 30 times... it's just that good.


----------



## Neumeieo_8 (Jan 3, 2019)

Great! I enjoy going through such posts a lot because I like to watch movies and shows online. Therefore, I add good ones to my watch list every time. This month I exhausted shows by Andy Yeatman with my friends and I am actually thinking about watching some more good shows.


----------

